# Windows 10 updates cause me missing .dll files for Sibelius, East West etc



## Steve Martin (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,



hopefully someone can help me....all of the windows updates give me missing .dll file messages and state that I have to reinstall the programs. I have had this happen every windows 10 update and have had to go back to the earlier build every time. I have so many programs I would have to redownload and re-register that the process seems daunting. It could take me possibly up to two days of work to get everything running etc if I had to do this. I have had some microsoft technicians take control of my computer etc to see what the problem could be. But I haven't had any solutions yet.
A technician suggested that I need to update all of my software and programs related to the hardware in my computer build.I went and did this using Driver update software, 


My computer builder told me to wipe the disc clean and then reinstall windows 7 and go from there, but I've seen on another posting on a Microsoft forum that someone did something similar and they ended up taking it back to the builder for a re-set.


My rebuilder is over 1000 kil. away-Brisbane to Sydney is a big distance, and the money would be a very big price I am sure.

Has anyone got any possible solutions?


My computer builder told me I could have a Trojan somewhere causing this when I update, but I've scanned using Windows Defender and SpyHunter, and my free AVG anti virus gave me a clean bill of health. He also suggested I download a free Acronis Drive monitor to check the disc, but everything came back with a perfect bill of health.



thanks if anyone has some help/advice they could offer.



best,

Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 30, 2018)

Just filling in on progress, someone on the microsoft forum is helping me with this right now, so I'm looking forward to solving this.


----------



## composerguy78 (Jul 30, 2018)

This has happened to me too! 

I think I am going to have to reinstall windows! I have tried all those youtube videos on how to reinstall that .dll file but to no avail. 

Please post here if you do find a solution however.
F


----------



## Quasar (Jul 30, 2018)

The only solution and advice I have is to keep the computer offline and have all of that WU shit disabled.

That people don't mind having their creative workstations globally connected and vulnerable to the vicissitudes of the World Wide Web continues to utterly baffle me...


----------



## composerguy78 (Jul 30, 2018)

I would absolutely disconnect that machine. The only thing is I need to use Synergy to control that machine and I like to be able to. To use Synergy requires my machine to be connected to the web and I don't really want to be connected and not have virus protection updated. 

If you have any solutions for that I'm all ears!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 30, 2018)

composerguy78 said:


> I would absolutely disconnect that machine. The only thing is I need to use Synergy to control that machine and I like to be able to. To use Synergy requires my machine to be connected to the web and I don't really want to be connected and not have virus protection updated.
> 
> If you have any solutions for that I'm all ears!


Symless Synergy? Can't you just use a local ethernet or WiFi set up so that multiple devices can talk to each other without involving the internet?


----------



## composerguy78 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have that set up, but I do like Symless Synergy. They say they will be making a version later this year which will not require an internet connection.


----------



## composerguy78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you figure out a solution for this?



Steve Martin said:


> Just filling in on progress, someone on the microsoft forum is helping me with this right now, so I'm looking forward to solving this.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi there,

the advice I've been given is to download "the file VCRUNTIME140.dll is part d the Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 

You should download that and install it to resolve some of these errors: 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-ie/download/detail... 



The file VCRUNTIME100.dll is part d the Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2013 

You should download that and install it to resolve some of these errors: 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-ie/download/detail...

It was recommended that I then re-start the computer.

When I went to download the updates - there were some choices. I was advised to Download both the 32bit (x86) and 64bit version of each of those redistributalbes, and that don't need the Arm version - that is for mobile phones and tablets. I haven't tried this out yet, so I'm going to find a time when I am not working with my pc much, and re-do the update.

Hope that is helpful. Oh, yes, I should say, that when doing a search for this problem, there does seem to be some things others have suggested, and some kind of programs to help find missing dlls.

Heres a link, but it's using Firefox, however, if you do a search for "Windows 10 update missing dll" you may get simiilar results

https://www.google.com/search?q=windows+10+update+missing+dll&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b

but here's some links that could be helpful

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/fix-missing-dll-files-errors-windows

https://windowsreport.com/dll-files-missing-windows-10/

https://recoverit.wondershare.com/computer-problems/missing-dll-files-in-windows-10.html?__c=1

there were lots of other links, but I just grabbed some of the first that come up after googling this search in firefox.

Steve


----------



## composerguy78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you so much! My research led me this way also. I will look through those links and hopefully they might be more productive. My machine is working at the moment, but I just can't run certain things. I will try these and if nothing works I will go ahead and reinstall Windows. 

I really appreciate all the links and for getting back to me right away.
Thank you!
Felix


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 30, 2018)

No Problem Felix,

Anything to help 

Steve


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay, so I had to hold off re-installing Windows 10. 

In the meantime, my machine is still working, just not Vienna Instruments Pro and a few others, but it's okay. 

Did any of those downloads fix the issue? How is your machine doing?


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi there,

I haven't done the update yet. I'll let you know when I have. I may try it today and see how I go. Glad to know that your machine is still working well


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 4, 2018)

well, I may have spoken a little soon, it did crash (the same way it did during the failed update) but I didn't lose anything (I don't think!). Still usable but I am at the start of a new movie and I can't afford to spend time on tech if I can workaround it. That said, please let me know what does work for you if it does and i'll get to it when I can!


----------



## composerguy78 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have made a system clone on this machine and I am going to reinstall Windows 10 on the clone and then restore from that assuming it is working properly.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 3, 2018)

Good news! I've just done the windows update for April, and it is working wonderfully so far. No missing .dll files. Sibelius starts up, Cubase starts up....I'm so relieved!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 3, 2018)

Quasar said:


> The only solution and advice I have is to keep the computer offline and have all of that WU shit disabled.
> 
> That people don't mind having their creative workstations globally connected and vulnerable to the vicissitudes of the World Wide Web continues to utterly baffle me...



i have the update service disabled on my main audio/graphics/video workstation.

i rarely connect to the internet on this machine.

and i work for a rather large software company.

i have my previous DAW laptop re-purposed as my business/internet device within arm's reach that stays current with the Windows 10 updates.


----------



## composerguy78 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know! I now also have my machine disconnected to the web and only to my DAW machine via a separate ethernet network. 

That is the update that I believe messed up my machine. However, it's good to know that it fixed the same issue for you. I will try this after I'm done with this movie. 

Also, I have found someone on fiverr who says they can fix this so I will report back if that works also.

F


----------



## nar8 (Dec 29, 2020)

when I updated my windows I had several missing DLL files and all the files I downloaded from DLL Installer install them and now everything is fine.


----------

